# 2.0L Turbo Opel Astra OPC review



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

Would love to see this engine in the next generation Cruze:
Opel Astra Review | 2013 Astra OPC Performance Hatch | Reviews | Prices | Australian specifications
2013 Opel Astra OPC Review | CarAdvice

Both articles seem to have forgotten about the Mazda 3 MPS (best selling FWD hot-hatch aka Mazda Speed) when comparing it to rivals.

Even though it has a mechanical LSD, high-tech firm suspension and big wheels and tires I personally wouldn't be overly keen unless it was offered in AWD (I know that will never happen).


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

What you taking I want the entire car to come to America I already own an Opel-Tuning performance part lol.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> What you taking I want the entire car to come to America I already own an Opel-Tuning performance part lol.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Don't they have Opel in the US?

Not a bad car. Base model has the 1.4L Turbo, mid-range has the 1.6L Turbo and the top of the range the 2.0L Turbo above.

Thing is that they cost a bit more the Cruze because they market them as "premium European cars".


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

No I wish we did

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Love the description "Hot Hatch". GM needs to start selling hatches in the US and using this in their marketing.


----------



## Sonny (Feb 22, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> No I wish we did
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


yeah we do its called the verano, its a opel astra sedan re-baged as a buick. to bad will never get the hatch :-(


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Sonny said:


> yeah we do its called the verano, its a opel astra sedan re-baged as a buick. to bad will never get the hatch :-(


Sorry but this is a false statement the astra is no were near a verano way more hp and tq and us sexier.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sonny (Feb 22, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Sorry but this is a false statement the astra is no were near a verano way more hp and tq and us sexier.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


yes it is, the verano turbo is a astra (*sedan)* re-badged as a buick. the hatch has the same engine ect just a hotter tune from the factory.


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

obermd said:


> Love the description "Hot Hatch". GM needs to start selling hatches in the US and using this in their marketing.


Yeah "Hot Hatches" have been a big thing here over the past 5 or so years. Take a common small car such as a Ford Focus, Mazda 3, Subaru Impreza, Volkswagen Golf etc then give it a 200-300HP turbo-charged engine, upgraded suspension, wheels, tires, brakes, seats and styling and you have a hot hatch. A proper performance car. They generally cost twice as much as the base model.

There's even a new term of "Warm Hatch" lately describing the sports model of your regular small car. Generally they replace the 1.8/2.0L with a 2.4/2.5L or 1.6T along with everything else mentioned above but not quite as extreme. These generally cost a half more than the base model.

The new Cruze SRi/SRi-V with the 1.6T and improved suspension, wheels, tires and brakes is considered a "Warm Hatch". It's currently the cheapest and most powerful Warm Hatch on the market.


----------

